# Dosing funnel on the cheap



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just bought this "mini houmous snack pot selection" from Sainbury's and it seems to be the right size and diameter for a dosing funnel. Just don't forget to cut the bottom off!


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

Is this for a 58mm portafilter? I've got a Sage DTP with a 54mm portafilter. I ordered a funnel from the USA (from OE) but meanwhile I cut a plastic one from a backing soda container from Saynsbury


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

*baking soda


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

yogurt pots work well too


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

momchevk said:


> Is this for a 58mm portafilter? I've got a Sage DTP with a 54mm portafilter. I ordered a funnel from the USA (from OE) but meanwhile I cut a plastic one from a backing soda container from Saynsbury
> 
> View attachment 25246


Yes, 58mm.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I like these hi-tec solutions ! LOL


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

momchevk said:


> Is this for a 58mm portafilter? I've got a Sage DTP with a 54mm portafilter. I ordered a funnel from the USA (from OE) but meanwhile I cut a plastic one from a backing soda container from Saynsbury
> 
> View attachment 25246


Which funnel did you order for the sage? Currently looking into this and using my aeropress funnel for now - works quite well on the 54mm but requires some jiggling side to side when removing as fit isn't perfect


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

MatBat said:


> Which funnel did you order for the sage? Currently looking into this and using my aeropress funnel for now - works quite well on the 54mm but requires some jiggling side to side when removing as fit isn't perfect


I ordered the 'Aluminum Portafilter Dosing Funnel' 53.5 mm from Orphan Espresso. The shipment from the states is almost the price for the funnel but could not find anything similar in the UK. Received it today and it is a nice fit. Will try it tomorrow.


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

momchevk said:


> I ordered the 'Aluminum Portafilter Dosing Funnel' 53.5 mm from Orphan Espresso. The shipment from the states is almost the price for the funnel but could not find anything similar in the UK. Received it today and it is a nice fit. Will try it tomorrow.


Here it is


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

I use a non-stick jam-makers' funnel for the 51mm Pavoni. I'm not sure where it came from as I inherited it, but it's a good fit. I know my father-in-law liked Lakeland's...


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yes, 58mm.


...think it's time to check the cupboards


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thread resurrection alert!


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Holy Thread resurrection Batman !


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

lol, can't beat the archives...think iv'e found something in the kitchen


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I never sorted anything out on the small Sage baskets. Bit of a pain using the BE grinder as the grinds are so fluffy. When I bought the DB I bought a lens hood. Ok but grinds stick especially on the thread. I have a habit of looking at the price of things and thinking not paying that much for that so ordered one of these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espresso-Coffee-Dosage-Cylinder-Coffee-Dosage-Rings-Dosing-Ring-Funnels/223222464795?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I like it. No sticking and it leaves a bit of a groove around the heap making grooming easier. It came wrapped in cling film so no scratches.







I can imagine some one in China polishing each one and then using the cling film. They can't be doing that as it's anodised but suspect they are taking some care. Gold looks ok.

John

-


----------

